# Looking for compatible tank mates for 75g tank, please help!



## KDeez28 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 75 gallon freshwater tank... In this tank I have a silver dollar fish, a blue dolphin cichlid, 2 electric blue jack dempseys, a black lancer cat, clown loach, 2 Cory cat fish, and a green phantom pleco


I'm looking for potential fish to add to this tank that can play nice and survive... Any suggestions? 


I've had these same fish in this tank for over a year now and haven't added anything, is there risk of them being sort of a clique against a new fish or fishes?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I hate to be that guy that says no but you have some pretty big fish in that tank. You will be overstocked when they are full grown. 

If it was my tank I wouldn't add any more and I would think about getting another 75g to move some of them into. 

Both JD will be 8-10" 
BLue dolphin 8"
pleco 18" (most don't get that big)
lancer cat 8"
Silver dollar is 6"

That's a lot of big fish so unless I'm wrong on the sizes you might have issues later. I'm amazed the corys are still there.


----------



## KDeez28 (Mar 16, 2015)

With the exception of one of the electric blue jack dempseys, none of the first are that big...

When it comes it that I will get bigger tank

I added two angels, a green terror, and albino shark


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I could be wrong on the sizes I don't keep those fish so I don't have first hand experience with them. I just did a search for the fish and saw their profiles to get the sizes. 

Now I do keep angles they are very nice fish and only get 5-6" toll so not bad, they also like a tall tanks so the 75g would be a nice fit for them. The green terror I have read up on because I have looked at getting one they will get 10-12" so I decided to wait until I have more tank space before I got one.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

one oscar, one JD, and one common pleco has my 90 gallon just about maxed out (everyone is about full size minus the pleco who is 6 inches). Took a year and a half to get to this point..... So givin my example I would say you have 3 tanks jam packed and jelly rolled into one... So your two problems might be keeping this bad boy clean enough, and aggressive fish killing eachother. Especially watch the JD as they have teeth and can take a chunk out of another fish even on accident.


----------



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

The EB stand of Jack Dempsey doesn't get nearly as large or aggressive as it's standard form.
I think Warhawk is correct on the rest, but I have no experience with the blue dolphin cichlid.
You might have a problem with the angels getting stressed out by the other fast moving fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Tank is too small for all those fish. Although they may not be full grown now a tank should be stocked taking their full adult size into consideration. But it's not just the adult size thats the problem, you have some aggressive fish and before you know it there will be problems with aggression. Also, the silver dollar, clown loach and cory cats should be kept in groups.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

This tank is overstocked right now, your fish should be getting bigger still.... To sum up the recomendations for you, start another tank 

Also wouldn't add fish to your safe mature tank unless you have a quarantine tank set up... I just had a major Ich / protozoa disaster because I failed to quarantine. Lost about 5 fish and I wasn't a pretty way to go out.


----------

